# First time Crested Gecko Breeding questions...



## AlmightyNacho (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello all, just after some tips and advice with regards to breeding crested geckos.

I am a beginner breeder, never done this before, I am aware that babies will come of breeding, I have adequate space and individual tanks for potential offspring, I know the ins and outs of most aspects of breeding and will continue to thoroughly research the topic before even attempting to breed my geckos.

RIGHT! Now that's out the way... 

1) I am curious as to whether or not a female crestie can have more than one male partner per season. 
2) I am aware it's a good idea to keep a gravid female alone in her own terrarium, but what would be the consequences of 2 females in one tank, both gravid? Apart from egg confusion... Or 1 gravid female and 1 non gravid in the same tank..
3) how many weeks should I leave my female gecko in the same tank as the male I want her to breed with? I've read many debates on this... 

That's all! Advice would be great, I only want the best for my geckos and I have taken breeding well into consideration, not on a whim, can't wait too see some offspring!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## ChloeLH (Jun 24, 2013)

I also plan to breed my crested geckos, I am not completely sure on question 1, 
Question 2 - you can keep more than one gravid female together, as when they lay the eggs they will just leave them to mother nature. As long as the eggs are taken out of the viv before hand or the babies will be eaten by mother or other adult females. 
Question 3 - You may find the male will have your female impregnated very quick, you shouldn't keep your male in the female cage all of the time as this can mean that the female never has a break form laying eggs which can reduce calcium levels. so you can keep the male in there for as long as you want babies but for a few months now and then you should give your females a break
Chloe


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey there,
I've been breeding cresties for a good couple of years now.
Q1) nope, your male with copulate with your female and for the remainder of the season she'll use only his sperm so be careful who you decide to pair up with, in any case I wouldn't like to put one male in and then replace it with another, sounds like pimping her out lol!
Q2) leaving girls together is fine but you must watch them for aggression - sounds daft but one of my girls won't tolerate another in her cage
Q3) if you hear nattering in the night chances are he's sweet talking her! At first I kept mine together for 3 months to be on the safe side but two years ago I just left them together to see what would happen, two years on their still together. They rest together during the day, hunt together and he's fiercely protective of her during breeding season (never seen a response like it) so I leave her to it, she lays her eggs wherever she wants (I keep mine in live planted setups) and when I see babies I take them out and rear them individually
Hopes this help
PM me if you need any more help
Scalez


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

Question 2 - *you can keep more than one gravid female together, as when they lay the eggs they will just leave them to mother nature. As long as the eggs are taken out of the viv before hand or the babies will be eaten by mother or other adult females*.

I've never met this personally as mine seem to be fairly flexible, but it's not just the females that CAN eat them, their fair game to anyone who feels pecking! Keep everyone well fed!!!
Scalez


----------



## AlmightyNacho (Jan 11, 2013)

ScalezandTailz said:


> Question 2 - *you can keep more than one gravid female together, as when they lay the eggs they will just leave them to mother nature. As long as the eggs are taken out of the viv before hand or the babies will be eaten by mother or other adult females*.
> 
> I've never met this personally as mine seem to be fairly flexible, but it's not just the females that CAN eat them, their fair game to anyone who feels pecking! Keep everyone well fed!!!
> Scalez


So sorry I've just seen this advice!!!
Many thanks, considering breeding next week :flrt:


----------

